# Someone has hacked my hotmail account



## zeem1001 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi. Can anybody help me? Someone has hacked into my hotmail account and is now using the account to send malicious e-mails to my friends. I tried to reset my password with my secret question but it has been changed. I've been through hotmail security to try and regain access to my account but it seems to be taking a very long time to get things done (its now been 2 days). I would appreciate any help anyone could provide in trying to regain access to my account and if possible finding out who did it.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello -

While it sounds as though you've already done this....here's the link, and the process you should engage in to take care of this

http://windowslivehelp.com/solution...o-if-you-think-your-accounts-been-stolen.aspx


----------



## zeem1001 (Jul 9, 2009)

tetonbob said:


> Hello -
> 
> While it sounds as though you've already done this....here's the link, and the process you should engage in to take care of this
> 
> http://windowslivehelp.com/solution...o-if-you-think-your-accounts-been-stolen.aspx


I've already done this tetonbob, but thanks. It's now been nearly 72 hours since I was last able to log into my account and in the meantime someone is still continuing to send e-mails from my account. And I get the feeling the people at Hotmail have no urgency to deal with my problem. I've sent them all my information twice now but they still haven't reset my password.


----------

